

Ocean Cleanup Foundation - hswolff
http://www.boyanslat.com/plastic/

======
hswolff
Other articles of discussion:

[http://robots.net/article/3556.html](http://robots.net/article/3556.html)

[http://vr-zone.com/articles/19-year-old-inventor-finds-way-t...](http://vr-
zone.com/articles/19-year-old-inventor-finds-way-to-clean-up-the-worlds-
oceans-in-under-5-years-time/19381.html)

